

The Most Valuable Lesson I've Learned as a CEO - mgav
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140203145935-22330283-the-most-valuable-lesson-i-ve-learned-as-a-ceo?_mSplash=1

======
9102321908128
"You may not understand this baseball analogy so let me explain this baseball
analogy with some baseball jargon." \-- Weiner

"Well thanks that makes a lot more sense now." \-- European

